# '83 Hymer dashboard symbol query



## Stepaway (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi guys,

Just stopped by to see if anyone could be of assistance please? A friend (not computer literate), has just purchased an '83 Hymer motorhome, which he's chuffed to bits with 

I went round the other day to have a butchers, and whilst looking it over our eyes settled on this knob/switch on the dash.....










....anyone care to venture a guess as to what it is/does please??? I have no experience of Hymers having grown up with VW's, and this is his first Motorhome, and having searched all over the place, we have come up with not a lot!

Any help would be greatly appreciated,

Thanks in advance,

Simon.


----------



## robba (Jun 22, 2011)

It's the Anti-fog lights.
You have to pull up.

:-D


----------



## Stepaway (Jun 17, 2011)

Many thanks chap  

Although when you say anti fog lights, what exactly do you mean?


----------

